
 Twitter's COO Noto Resigns to Become Chief Executive at SoFi - whatok
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-23/twitter-ceo-anthony-noto-resigns
======
purplezooey
It seems like C-level executives in the tech. industry are just passed around
like tired, worn cards. It's like bad re-gifting. They need to promote more
internally to C-level.

~~~
MicroBerto
Agreed. Time will tell, but I have a feeling that this is because they have
some kind of "good ol boys club" and they're not comfortable with new people
in their inner circle. I wonder why. I also wonder what's going to happen with
the Alwaleed stake, and if they're connected to this.

I'm guessing that within 12 months Jack will not be a part of Twitter nor any
other tech company.

~~~
ameliaquining
That could easily be rational behavior on their part if the primary thing
they're worried about is investor confidence.

------
chollida1
I wonder if this will be the impetus that makes Jack become a full time CEO of
twitter.

Anthony was one of those COO's who was fully capable of being the CEO, and had
the experience to prove it. Just like Bill Gates had John Shirley, and Steve
Jobs had Tim Cook, Jack had Noto.

Without such an experience and capable person to run the day to day, I've got
to imagine that Jack's job at twitter just got alot harder.

~~~
kloncks
The company Jack Dorsey is CEO that is doing well isn't Twitter. If he is
thinking logically, that would be where he will focus all his resources.

Twitter needs and deserves a full-time CEO or to get sold to a larger company
that can do something with it.

~~~
uptown
I still feel Bloomberg LP would be the ideal buyer of Twitter.

~~~
sebleon
Bloomberg could not afford Twitter - their market caps are $22Bn and $17Bn,
respectively.

~~~
adventured
Bloomberg is worth $50+ billion. They could afford Twitter.

Michael Bloomberg is worth an estimated $52 billion per Forbes. He owns 88% of
Bloomberg the company, and nearly all of his wealth is wrapped up in the
company. It's an extremely profitable business with $9+ billion in revenue.

It was worth ~$22 billion during the great recession, when Michael Bloomberg
repurchased 20% of the company (rather brilliant timing, buying it from
Merrill Lynch). That was a decade ago.

[https://www.forbes.com/profile/michael-
bloomberg/](https://www.forbes.com/profile/michael-bloomberg/)

~~~
RyanZAG
I'd guess he has more profitable and more useful things to spend his money on
than Twitter.

~~~
adventured
Defending that archaic terminal monopoly for one.

In all seriousness, as savvy as Bloomberg has been throughout his career, I'd
expect him to wait until valuations plunge again, before making any big moves.
I also wouldn't expect them to bother with Twitter.

He's a signer to the giving pledge. At nearly 76, he's no doubt facing a
serious decision about what to do with his company. I'd expect either a public
listing, or a sale to a large financial firm (JP Morgan etc).

~~~
mcintyre1994
Surely regulators wouldn't let Bloomberg be bought by a large financial firm
whose competitors all rely on the data?

~~~
whatok
I wouldn't even worry about regulators in that case. What financial
institution is going to rely on a product that your competitor has control
over?

------
product50
This is good news for Twitter. No more distractions on live video which seem
to primarily driven just because of Noto's prior NFL CFO credentials.

------
DamonHD
COO

~~~
whatok
fixed. copied from the bbg article, didn't even notice.

